# bcp before clomid



## crystal4314 (Nov 29, 2004)

anyone ever taken a month of bcp in the run up to a clomid cycle as a suppresant of LH?

I'm clomid resistance and it was recommended by dr google, wondered if anyone had tried it?


----------



## lesleyr (Jul 26, 2009)

sorry nope i havent but didnt want 2 read n run, good luck xx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I've heard of people having GNRH drugs before clomid cycles, can't remember where I read it, but it was synarel that was used as it completely shuts down the system or something. 

Not sure if a GP would prescribe this without expert advice from a consultant though. Might be worth speaking to your GP to see what they would recommend. I'm not sure about Dr Googles qualifications


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

As far as I know from being on this site tooo long   any of that type of tx is done under supervision of a clinic (so it's kind of a IUI/IVF thing) and thinking about it a bit more I am not sure if it is just a USA thing anyway


----------



## bingbong (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm having IUI in the czech republic and am using clomid 100mg. My cycle can vary by a few days so the doctor there suggested that I take the bcp to regulate better. I'm not sure that I will yet but obviously you can do it. He prescribed Marvalon (or something like that) I think from what I can read of the prescription.

Hope that helps
Bingbong x


----------

